# Support needed; Overclocking AMD Athlon 2 X2 250 to 3.35 GHz on stock! :)



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello!

My mobo is GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-US2H (revision 1.0). BIOS version is F8.

I complete don't know how to overclock and never had to do it, especially on my own like right now.

My processor is AMD Athlon 2 X2 250.

It's 3.0 dual-core GHz, and I want to raise it to 3.35 GHz.
... will my mobo handle this and the processor's stock cooler too?
... the temps during gaming battles were raising up to 65 Celsius, and NOT higher.

I want to overclock through PC software, not the BIOS. Any options here??

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Before we get into anything, you should never overclock using the stock CPU cooler. You can damage parts by doing so.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Before we get into anything, you should never overclock using the stock CPU cooler. You can damage parts by doing so.


Oh!, okay.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

AMD OverDrive™ Technology

Is this for me?

RAM is DDR2-800 and GPU is HD 5750 1 gig.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

I still got questions. Not solved.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Overdrive is AMD overclocking software. I'd recommend against using it on a system that old. Just keep your PC running as it is. Besides, as I said, you should not be doing this with the stock cooler.


----------



## doggie007 (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, no stock cooler.


----------



## metadyne1 (Mar 18, 2014)

you can use this ,>>How to overclock your AMD processor | PC Gamer to overclock via the bios 

but generally is better done via the bios


----------



## hogbreath (Oct 22, 2015)

Clocked my old pc running a Pentium 4 3.2 Ghz to 3.36, replaced the stock cooler long before clocking occurred, don't go mad if you are going to try it. Clocked my NVidia 6600 GT graphics card too! :rofl:


----------



## omendata (Apr 26, 2006)

Forget overclocking its just a recipe for headaches and wasted time.
I used to do it years ago but the performance gains now are not worth it or the damage it can do to your pc and your mind!


----------



## hogbreath (Oct 22, 2015)

There is wisdom in not clocking! As an experienced pc user any performance gain has been welcome and my pc has been running for over 5 yrs with the over clocking. :grin:


----------

